# Empress Of England



## Ian

The picture above is typical of what might have been seen around Gladstone Dock in the late fifties. Although passengers would be joining the ship at the passenger terminal by the Liver Building within the next day or so crew members would join in advance. This scene shows off a series of attractive cars of the time, the family surrounding the Ford Zephyr wishes their father 'bon voyage' as he joins the EMPRESS OF ENGLAND for another trip to Montreal.


----------



## jordiboy

Hi did one trip on the England Jan 1963. Big mistake what a rat race, pig with no glasses went straight back to the Beaver boats


----------



## Sparks

Hello, you know that the 'e/o England' is the only on e still afloat, 'e/o Canada' having gone to Gadani beach last year? Kind regards, Sparks CPR 1961


----------



## Doug Rogers

Yes and she was still one of the nicest looking vessels around for many years!!


----------



## R58484956

Cars ford,standard Pennant,standard Vanguard, Wolesey 1500.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Sparks said:


> Hello, you know that the 'e/o England' is the only on e still afloat, 'e/o Canada' having gone to Gadani beach last year? Kind regards, Sparks CPR 1961


Now the 'PEACEBOAT' after seeing her in the latest Ships Monthly / Shipping Today & Yesterday.


----------



## Bob S

Wasn't the PEACEBOAT originally the EMPRESS OF BRITIAN? Ex THE TOPAZ.
See EMPRESS OF BRITIAN thread.


----------



## R58484956

Empress of Britain, EX queen anna maria,carnivale, olympic, topaz.
Empress of England, ocean monarch


----------



## Pat McCardle

I stand corrected.


----------



## muldonaich

R58484956 said:


> Empress of Britain, EX queen anna maria,carnivale, olympic, topaz.
> Empress of England, ocean monarch


the peace boat is the old empress of britain please no arguments kev.


----------



## Lksimcoe

It was announced on another web site over the weekend, that when the Peaceboat (Ex CP's Empress of Britain) finishes her tour on April 28th, that she has been sold for scrap.

Pity, as she's the last of the white empresses.


----------



## drwhoman

A pity I agree but she is here in Sydney as I speak and she is looking very tired. Not the ship that used to grace the Mersey in the late 50s and early 60s but she still has good lines compared to the modern floating hotels. Sapphire Princess was in yesterday - as ugly as sin! I always thought the Canada was the best looking of the three but the Britain has done amazingly well to survive over 50yrs.


----------

